# Nav Bar Problems



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi:
I seem to have lost the Nav Bar on my Gun Dogs page of www.dogs4ever.com. Using Coffee Cup HTML editor, when I check the preview, I see (vaguely) white lettering where the Nav Bar should display. But when I upload to server, none of the code I've used for the Nav Bar displays. I have tried copying the code from one of my site's other pages, but it never gets to the Gun Dogs page online. I am totally confused and nonplussed about trying to fix the problem. Desperate for a solution.

setterman29


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Maybe you fixed it, but the nav is working fine for me.
Did notice however, your code is EXTREMELY messy.
[Formatting wise]

Sorry did not notice you were using an html editor... cheat.


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi texOgen:
Thanks for your reply to my Nav Bar problem, however, I did not fix it, nor is it displaying now for me on my Firefox browser. How come it displays for you? What's so messy about my code? I assume you mean the code on my Gun Dogs page,

Any advice will be sincerely appreciated.
Setterman29


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Hmm, it works fine in Firefox for me and IE7 + 8. What screen resolution are you viewing it on?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The navigation menu also appears for me in Firefox 3.1b2 on Windows XP BUT there is a HUGE syntax error in your HTML:

```
<style type="text/css">
.style1 {
	text-decoration: underline;
}
.style2 {
	text-align: center;
	font-size: large;
}
[b][color=red]</style[/color][/b]  <!-- <<<**** This is NOT terminated! -->
<style type="text/css">
@import url(http://www.google.com/cse/api/branding.css);
</style>

<div class="cse-branding-bottom" style="background-color:#FFFF99;color:#000000">
  <div class="cse-branding-form">
    <form action="http://www.google.com/cse" id="cse-search-box">
      <div>
        <input type="hidden" name="cx" value="partner-pub-1022253093752629:58jzllnizwk" 

/>
        <input type="hidden" name="ie" value="ISO-8859-1" />
        <input type="text" name="q" size="31" />
        <input type="submit" name="sa" value="Search" />
      </div>

    </form>
  </div>
  <div class="cse-branding-logo">
```
You need to change the first line that isn't terminated to be this:


```
</style>
```
Peace...


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi texOgen:
I have been using 800x600. I switched a few minutes ago to the 1024 to see if it made any difference in seeing my Gun Dogs page Nav Bar (left side). It did not display. Very odd that both you and tomdkat see it. I'm still vexed. But thanks for trying to rescue a non-techie dumkoff.
Setterman29


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tomdkat:
First of all, thanks for your reply to my problem. As a very non-savvy techie, I'm confused over your answer to my problem. I assume that you didn't mean for me to copy all the code you sent. Looking at my Gun Dogs page code on my Coffee Cup HTML editor, it shows a </style>, so I'm not sure where you want me to use it again.
I wonder if you have the time and inclination, if you could copy my page source code off the website and indicate just where and how I should place the </style> you showed in your code answer.
Sorry to be so dense, but I guess God didn't make all his children bright stars.
Thanks again for your interest and help.
setterman29


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

setterman29 said:


> Hi Tomdkat:
> First of all, thanks for your reply to my problem. As a very non-savvy techie, I'm confused over your answer to my problem. I assume that you didn't mean for me to copy all the code you sent. Looking at my Gun Dogs page code on my Coffee Cup HTML editor, it shows a </style>, so I'm not sure where you want me to use it again.


Ok, look at the HTML code in the Coffee Cup HTML editor and look for the section of HTML that looks like this:

```
<style type="text/css">
.style1 {
	text-decoration: underline;
}
.style2 {
	text-align: center;
	font-size: large;
}
</style  <!-- <<<**** This is NOT terminated! -->
<style type="text/css">
@import url(http://www.google.com/cse/api/branding.css);
</style>
```
See the "@import url(http://www.google.com/cse/api/branding.css);" line? Right above that is the "" but instead what I'm seeing is "</style". The closing "broken bracket" ('>') is missing.



> I wonder if you have the time and inclination, if you could copy my page source code off the website and indicate just where and how I should place the </style> you showed in your code answer.


I actually did that above but I just didn't copy ALL of the HTML source. I did include enough of the HTML that you should be able to locate the area in your HTML editor.

Can you post a screenshot of what you see on your computer?

That would help. 

Peace...


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tomdkat:
Thanks for your reply. Using the info you provided, plus copying some of the code from my index page and inserting it into Gun Dogs, I even made the changes directly on mt Netfirms host provider. Still nothing. 

I will try sending you a screen print in a private message. Hopefully this may aid in solving a riddle wrapped in an enigma.

Thanks so much again,
setterman29


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok. Once I see what you're seeing, I might have other ideas. 

Peace...


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi:
Foiled again! How do I send the screen print as a private message? I tried the copy paste routine, but I cannot paste in the PM area.

I'll have to try however you advise later this afternoon since I have to leave now for a doctor's appointment.

setterman29


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, here is the screenshot I requested. The reason the navigation bar appears for us and not for you (as shown in your screenshot) is because we are looking at two different pages. 

We were looking at the main home page and your screenshot is of the Gun Dogs page. When I look at the same Gun Dogs page as you, I also DO NOT see the navigation menu.

This is something we can work with and we should have this figured out later today. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I think I see the problem. Your HTML is in dire need of some major cleanup. There are all kinds of issues at work but here are the ones I think are contributing to the immediate problem.

Here is the HTML in question:


```
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-1022253093752629";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
google_ad_format = "120x600_as";
google_ad_type = "text";
google_ad_channel ="3459937267";
google_color_border = "FFFF99";
google_color_bg = "FFFF99";
google_color_link = "191919";
google_color_url = "191919";
google_color_text = "191919";
//--></script>

[b][color=red]<script type="text/javascript" [u]src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js[/u]>[/color][/b]</script>
</script></p>
</div><!-- end mast -->
<div id="leftcontent">
<div id="navigation">
<ul>
```
The part in red bold above is the issue. The source of the JavaScript tag for the Google ad is missing a closing double quote. So change:


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js>
```
to


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js[b][color=red]"[/color][/b]>
```
Try that and see what happens.

Peace...


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi:
The " mark you pointed to already shows done in my HTML editor. The problem seems to be that that code never makes it to the online display for the web page.

Any ideas why?

Meanwhile, once again, thanks,
setterman29


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Look at the HTML in Notepad to see the "raw" HTML. When I view the "live" page source, that closing double quote is missing and Firefox clearly shows the parsing error.

Coffe Cup must be "hiding" something from you. 

Attached are screenshots of that live page source as viewed in Notepad, launched from IE7, and in Google Chrome. See in the Chrome screenshot how the closing "</script>" is highlighted in blue? That means the parsing of the preceding "<script>" tag has been thrown off and everything else goes to downhill.

Peace...


----------



## setterman29 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tomdkat:
I finally found the missing " by going to my Netfirms file manager and inserting it where it belongs. I also changed my Adsense code, which was not displaying, to a different one. That pretty well solves the mystery of my problem.

Believe me, all your time, effort and expertise has been sincerely appreciated. Thank you bunches,
setterman29


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

setterman29 said:


> Hi Tomdkat:
> I finally found the missing " by going to my Netfirms file manager and inserting it where it belongs.


So, you were previously looking at the HTML file in Coffee Cup on your computer? Did you upload that version of the file to your server? I'm not familiar with the "Netfirms" file manager but that seems like some kind of online file manager provided by your web host, like through cPanel or Plesk or something?

Glad it's working for you now. 

Peace...


----------

